# My 2012 Eco Cruze Story



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Sorry to hear about this man. But these cases are rare. You one of like 5 people who have transmission problems out of a million Cruzes. Your dealership issues are dealer related. File a complaint with GM and find a new dealership to get serviced at.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

iCruze2 said:


> Sorry to hear about this man. But these cases are rare. You one of like 5 people who have transmission problems out of a million Cruzes. Your dealership issues are dealer related. File a complaint with GM and find a new dealership to get serviced at.


What he said. 

Nik, you need to realize a few things. First, this is a fairly new car. 1-2 years isn't enough for anyone to fix issues. Don't be fooled into thinking you could have gotten a different car and had less of a chance to run into something bad. In fact, I don't know why you're really bashing GM for this when they replaced the transmission for you. Exactly what more did you expect them to do for you?

I want you to remember one very important thing: most of the negative aspect of your experience has everything to do with the dealer and nothing to do with GM or your car. I can't tell you how many people have come in here hating their Cruze because their dealership is incompetent and rude. The first thing I advise that they do is contact GM directly. GM always takes care of their customers when they call in, file a complaint, and have a case opened for them. I would strongly advise that you do the same. They will then work with the dealership on your behalf so you don't have to go through the headache. 

One guy I know who had a transmission problem and had it replaced ended up getting 3 years/36 months free maintenance, and GM paid for 3 months of his car payment for the inconvenience and costs he'd incurred. That doesn't include paying for the rental vehicle, which they are required to do according to the warranty contract.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Contact GM directly. Your dealer is throwing parts at it instead of diagnosing the problem. GM's powertrain engineers would likely love to look at a 4000 mile car that broke 2 transmissions in that time.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Switch dealerships immediately and take all your service receipts to the new dealership just in case the first one didn't do all the paperwork they're supposed to do. The one you're going to is staffed by trained monkeys.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Nik said:


> So i figured its now time to share all the hassle i have had with my 2012 Chevy Cruze Eco. This is the first car i decided to lease and I am now considering never again to get a Chevy.
> 
> I bought my car in November of 2011.
> 
> ...



Nik,
I would like to apologize for your experiences that you have had with your vehicle as well as your dealer. I understand that this is frustrating. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealership? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Nik (Feb 16, 2012)

^ how do i know this is legit.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Nik said:


> ^ how do i know this is legit.


She's legit. She's on this forum on behalf of GM to assist people like you with issues.


----------



## Nik (Feb 16, 2012)

Also i am not saying i don't like the car, i love it, just don't like all the problems with it. The lady at the loaner car desk also bought a cruze around the same time i did and traded it in 2 months later because of issues like mine.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

iCruze2 said:


> Sorry to hear about this man. But these cases are rare. You one of like 5 people who have transmission problems out of a million Cruzes. Your dealership issues are dealer related. File a complaint with GM and find a new dealership to get serviced at.


5 people out of a million cruzes? There have been more than 5 people with significant trans problems that have posted on this site yet this site makes up for far less than 1% of the Cruze owners out there. Do the math...


----------



## djjaes (Dec 3, 2011)

I just had the UBEC replaced. That caused tranny issue etc. After I got the car the TPMS would not read the 2 front tires. Easy fix but the tech was confused why it would not read the tires pressure after the UBEC was replaced.

The GM has started a service number for me, so we will see if all of my issue are resolved before I get rid of this car, or look into lemon law in KY.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

djjaes said:


> I just had the UBEC replaced. That caused tranny issue etc. After I got the car the TPMS would not read the 2 front tires. Easy fix but the tech was confused why it would not read the tires pressure after the UBEC was replaced.
> 
> The GM has started a service number for me, so we will see if all of my issue are resolved before I get rid of this car, or look into lemon law in KY.


You should look into lemon law before you start having issues. I believe in order to be eligible for the lemon law, at least in Illinois, you must apply for it within 12 months, 12k (or was it 10k?) miles of owning it. It had to have been in the shop for at least 30 total days, or have been taken in for service and have had 4 failed attempts at fixing a given problem. Each state will vary, but this gives you an idea of what you may expect to see. 

One thing to keep in mind is that not everyone is having these issues. These are factory flukes, if you will, and given that GM is working to resolve them, all I can advise is that you remain patient and calm about it to save your own sanity. GM is doing what they can to resolve the problem, so until GM's representatives straight up tell you to fly a kite, it's in your best interest to work with them to get the car resolved. They should be providing you with a rental vehicle during these repairs to minimize the inconvenience, and they should (as they have with many others) provide you some form of compensation for your trouble after the issue is resolved. In my particular case with the noisy strut PI, they gave me 1 year, 12k miles free maintenance as the issue was rather minor. One guy had his auto transmission replaced and went through about a month of issues, and not only did they give him 3 years, 36k miles free maintenance, but they also paid for 3 months of his car payments. 

While dealers may be less than competent in handling some of these issues, you need to remember that the car is ultimately GM's responsibility and they have been consistently and honorably stepping up to the plate on most of these issues. The only exception to this to my knowledge is the manual transmission issue, which I have not seen any recent reports of since I joined this forum, leading me to believe that they may indeed have fixed the issue in October/November 2011. 

If you at any point have issues working with GM directly, shoot me a PM and I will provide you with the contact information of the case manager I worked with. She was very, very effective in getting my issue resolved, to the point of contacting me directly every Friday between 3:00 and 4:00 PM to follow up and provide me with status updates.


----------



## Jadece (Feb 14, 2013)

I agree with you, Nik. These cars are glitchy, and I've found that the dealership's answers and solutions are quite limited to the manufacturer's ability to diagnose, recreate and solve the same issues. My fiancee bought her 2012 Cruze Eco December 2011 and the unsolved issues seem to pile up. At least you were able to find a dealership that would go so far as to replace the transmission. The issues we have experienced are as follows: a strong odor of burned clutch having received it back from the GM service department; further clutch issues of "sticking" when shifting modestly from first to second gear tending to result in a terrible grinding noise; the car has a slight pulling feeling when putting it into a gear from a stopped position while running; when accelerating at any rate from a full stop or at highway speeds the power usually jogs in and out intermittently and I can hear the turbo whooshing sound engage upon depressing the accelerator but within a second it disengages and the power drops off, at times it has dropped off all power and if I try moving without revving the ever living health out of the motor it will stall; a few times that I can't repeat I have been sitting in the car with it idling and the rpm's rose without touching the gas pedals, and when I would touch the pedal until the rpm's hit about 2500 then let off, the rpm's still spiked up about another 1500 rpm before it dropped off; and the latest is a new melting plastic smell that just won't leave the car and gets bad enough to roll down the window in minus 20 Celsius when the heater is on. It's a beautiful car with perfect fuel economy, but jeepers is it ever problem ridden. Each time I report an issue to the dealership and they look into it they either say it's a normal issue compared with other cruise's, or that there is no fix until the manufacturer can write a software update or a technical patch. Yes, it is a new vehicle to GM, but I would love it if someone working for or representing GM would take responsibility for the issues/glitches it has. It's mighty difficult to complain to deaf ears, and at this point we're exhausted complaining about it to one dealership, forget trying to repeat it to others' until we find one that will take it for a month or forever and give us a replacement. If these issues can all be fixed - great - but if not, we'd love a reliable vehicle.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Jadece said:


> I agree with you, Nik. These cars are glitchy, and I've found that the dealership's answers and solutions are quite limited to the manufacturer's ability to diagnose, recreate and solve the same issues. My fiancee bought her 2012 Cruze Eco December 2011 and the unsolved issues seem to pile up. At least you were able to find a dealership that would go so far as to replace the transmission. The issues we have experienced are as follows: a strong odor of burned clutch having received it back from the GM service department; further clutch issues of "sticking" when shifting modestly from first to second gear tending to result in a terrible grinding noise; the car has a slight pulling feeling when putting it into a gear from a stopped position while running; when accelerating at any rate from a full stop or at highway speeds the power usually jogs in and out intermittently and I can hear the turbo whooshing sound engage upon depressing the accelerator but within a second it disengages and the power drops off, at times it has dropped off all power and if I try moving without revving the ever living health out of the motor it will stall; a few times that I can't repeat I have been sitting in the car with it idling and the rpm's rose without touching the gas pedals, and when I would touch the pedal until the rpm's hit about 2500 then let off, the rpm's still spiked up about another 1500 rpm before it dropped off; and the latest is a new melting plastic smell that just won't leave the car and gets bad enough to roll down the window in minus 20 Celsius when the heater is on. It's a beautiful car with perfect fuel economy, but jeepers is it ever problem ridden. Each time I report an issue to the dealership and they look into it they either say it's a normal issue compared with other cruise's, or that there is no fix until the manufacturer can write a software update or a technical patch. Yes, it is a new vehicle to GM, but I would love it if someone working for or representing GM would take responsibility for the issues/glitches it has. It's mighty difficult to complain to deaf ears, and at this point we're exhausted complaining about it to one dealership, forget trying to repeat it to others' until we find one that will take it for a month or forever and give us a replacement. If these issues can all be fixed - great - but if not, we'd love a reliable vehicle.


Have you contacted GM regarding these issues? If not, I would very strongly suggest that you do. Contact their customer support department and file a case with them. They'll be able to communicate with your dealership to get those issues resolved correctly.


----------



## Jadece (Feb 14, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Have you contacted GM regarding these issues? If not, I would very strongly suggest that you do. Contact their customer support department and file a case with them. They'll be able to communicate with your dealership to get those issues resolved correctly.


I have tried that yet. Where would I find the appropriate contact number for GM in Canada; or is it all the same? The dealership emphasized that they had kept in close contact with GM regarding at least one of the issues, and when they hit a wall, so did we. I guess I've been hesitant to take it further, in part, because it really sounds like GM doesn't have different answers. Have you personally had a positive experience(s) dealing with GM directly? 

Thanks for your response.


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

Google and Bing are your friend in cases like this.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Jadece said:


> I have tried that yet. Where would I find the appropriate contact number for GM in Canada; or is it all the same? The dealership emphasized that they had kept in close contact with GM regarding at least one of the issues, and when they hit a wall, so did we. I guess I've been hesitant to take it further, in part, because it really sounds like GM doesn't have different answers. Have you personally had a positive experience(s) dealing with GM directly?
> 
> Thanks for your response.


Here's the page for GM Canada's contact info. Quite a few people have had more success once they escalated the issue with GM directly. Contact Us


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Jadece said:


> I agree with you, Nik. These cars are glitchy, and I've found that the dealership's answers and solutions are quite limited to the manufacturer's ability to diagnose, recreate and solve the same issues. My fiancee bought her 2012 Cruze Eco December 2011 and the unsolved issues seem to pile up. At least you were able to find a dealership that would go so far as to replace the transmission. The issues we have experienced are as follows: a strong odor of burned clutch having received it back from the GM service department; further clutch issues of "sticking" when shifting modestly from first to second gear tending to result in a terrible grinding noise; the car has a slight pulling feeling when putting it into a gear from a stopped position while running; when accelerating at any rate from a full stop or at highway speeds the power usually jogs in and out intermittently and I can hear the turbo whooshing sound engage upon depressing the accelerator but within a second it disengages and the power drops off, at times it has dropped off all power and if I try moving without revving the ever living health out of the motor it will stall; a few times that I can't repeat I have been sitting in the car with it idling and the rpm's rose without touching the gas pedals, and when I would touch the pedal until the rpm's hit about 2500 then let off, the rpm's still spiked up about another 1500 rpm before it dropped off; and the latest is a new melting plastic smell that just won't leave the car and gets bad enough to roll down the window in minus 20 Celsius when the heater is on. It's a beautiful car with perfect fuel economy, but jeepers is it ever problem ridden. Each time I report an issue to the dealership and they look into it they either say it's a normal issue compared with other cruise's, or that there is no fix until the manufacturer can write a software update or a technical patch. Yes, it is a new vehicle to GM, but I would love it if someone working for or representing GM would take responsibility for the issues/glitches it has. It's mighty difficult to complain to deaf ears, and at this point we're exhausted complaining about it to one dealership, forget trying to repeat it to others' until we find one that will take it for a month or forever and give us a replacement. If these issues can all be fixed - great - but if not, we'd love a reliable vehicle.




Jadece,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I do understand your concerns as well as frustrations with this. I would also recommend that you contact GM of Canada at 800-263-3777 Monday-Friday 7:30am - 11:30pm or Saturday 7:30am - 6:00 EST. They will be able to work directly with you and your dealer to get these issues addressed. Please keep us posted and if you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## wrc (Dec 5, 2013)

Definitely a dealer issue and the lemonlaw could be in order as well. My 2012 Cruze Eco has had a couple of things gowrong, but my dealer does whatever is needed to get it corrected and quickly. They evenbrought something to my attention (cosmetic) that I didn't know about, as thewarranty ending period is approaching. Find a dealer that’s truly concerned aboutcustomer satisfaction.


----------



## PLR (Jun 16, 2016)

Is there a good number for GM in the US? My Cruze was fine for about 2 years and in the past year it has had 6 leaks between the oil and the transmission. A 3 year old car should not have this many problems! I just got it back from some warranty work on Monday and there is a creaking noise at city driving speeds. I have to go back to see if they messed something up or didn't put something back together right. I also have to take it to get a transmission line fixed at another mechanic as I cannot afford the dealership prices! I'm really starting to regret having bought a Chevy!


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

PLR said:


> Is there a good number for GM in the US? My Cruze was fine for about 2 years and in the past year it has had 6 leaks between the oil and the transmission. A 3 year old car should not have this many problems! I just got it back from some warranty work on Monday and there is a creaking noise at city driving speeds. I have to go back to see if they messed something up or didn't put something back together right. I also have to take it to get a transmission line fixed at another mechanic as I cannot afford the dealership prices! I'm really starting to regret having bought a Chevy!


Welcome to the forum, sorry to hear you've been having issues. What model year and trim (IE: LS, LT, LTZ, Diesel) is your car? How many miles are on it? Which transmission do you have, manual or automatic? Would you be able to explain the problems in further detail?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

PLR said:


> Is there a good number for GM in the US? My Cruze was fine for about 2 years and in the past year it has had 6 leaks between the oil and the transmission. A 3 year old car should not have this many problems! I just got it back from some warranty work on Monday and there is a creaking noise at city driving speeds. I have to go back to see if they messed something up or didn't put something back together right. I also have to take it to get a transmission line fixed at another mechanic as I cannot afford the dealership prices! I'm really starting to regret having bought a Chevy!


Hey PLR,

We regret to hear about your multiple concerns with your Cruze and recognize how out of pocket costs can be frustrating. We would be more than happy to assist you here. If you are interested, please go ahead and send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, mileage and your preferred dealership. However, you are welcome to reach out to our contact center at 800-222-1020 if you prefer.

Best,

Cristina
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ml189837 (Feb 26, 2018)

I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze Eco and this car is the WORST car I have ever owned. I purchased this car in August 2014 in New York. VIN #: 1G1PJ5SC2C7134173. I have been having issues since November 2016 when all of a sudden at once the car started overheating and the battery needed to be replaced. The car stated A/C Off due to high engine heat. I have had to replace the engine coolant flange, water pump, and thermostat 2xs. The car at that point had 56,000 miles on it the first time. On February 10th, 2018 at 83,500 miles the car engine went completely and needs to be replaced. WORST CAR EVER. You need to RUN if considering.


----------



## alley cat (10 mo ago)

iCruze2 said:


> Sorry to hear about this man. But these cases are rare. You one of like 5 people who have transmission problems out of a million Cruzes. Your dealership issues are dealer related. File a complaint with GM and find a new dealership to get serviced at.


----------

